
Google Kicks Fortnite Off from play store - totaldude87
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/13/21368079/fortnite-epic-android-banned-google-play-app-store-rule-violation
======
rsecora
Pointer to the apple discussion, it contains also comments about the play
store.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24146987)

